# Primer drying time



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Since I can't read Japanese, how long should I let Tamiya Fine Surface Primer dry before applying paint?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thirty minutes.

Unless you've laid it on really thick, in which case you may want to wait a bit longer.


----------



## IEDBountyHunter (Oct 17, 2008)

I would give it longer,. it also depends on the weather, a more humid day i would give it longer. i always do a spray out, meaning i spray a piece of scrap plastic and check that before i touch the model. just to be safe, dont want a big wet finger print on the surface because it was still wet.


Al


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

LOL! I had the same problem. I gave it two hours, just to be sure. No matter the conditions I've never had a problem after that length of time.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Thanks. It certainly seems completely dry after 2 hours.

Was looking at my Testor's primer which has English instructions...bizarrely worded. They say: "To avoid possible wrinkling, recoat within 3 hours or after 48 hours."

Also says "May be sanded after 2 hrs dry."

Never once does it say something plain and simple like: "You can paint what you primed after 3 hours."


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Humidity can certainly be a factor, but generally speaking I find I can sand and paint a primed surface within 30 minutes or so. Something I've been doing on a daily basis of late.

I mean, there's certainly nothing wrong with waiting longer if you have the time, but my weekly modeling hours are few and precious and I don't like to waste them waiting for primer to cure. 

If in doubt run a few tests and see for yourself. There's really no better way to develop a feel for the materials you're working with.

BTW, FWIW, I've experimented with A LOT of primers, and unfortunately the Tamiya stuff remains my fave. 

I say "unfortunately" because it's much more expensive than most of the others I've tried.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I live in Louisiana where the humidity is ALWAYS high so longer drying times are something I am going to have to live with.

I like the Tamiya over the Testor's myself but, as you say, much more $$$$.


----------

